# الله اكبر الله اكبر افرحو يامسلمين دليل علي بطلان المسيحية



## انــا مــســلــم (22 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع واضح من عنوانه 

وهذا الدليل

 وباطلا يعبدونني وهم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس.انجيل متى:15:9

وباطلا يعبدونني وهم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس.انجيل مرقص:7:7

ههههههههههههههههه
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## انــا مــســلــم (22 أكتوبر 2006)

*لرفع*


----------



## My Rock (22 أكتوبر 2006)

*مع الاسف وصل حال المسلم في الشبهات الى هذا الحالي المزري*
*لا عيب فكتابنا المقدس لا يوجد فيه ثغرة*

*اخي العزيزي مع كل احترامي ليك, طريقتك هذه (طريقة القص في النصوص) هي طريقة غير امينة*
*فلنرى النص كاملا:*


Mat 15:1  حِينَئِذٍ جَاءَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ كَتَبَةٌ وَفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ قَائِلِينَ: 
Mat 15:2  «لِمَاذَا يَتَعَدَّى تَلاَمِيذُكَ تَقْلِيدَ الشُّيُوخِ فَإِنَّهُمْ لاَ يَغْسِلُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ حِينَمَا يَأْكُلُونَ خُبْزاً؟» 
Mat 15:3  فَأَجَابَ: «وَأَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً لِمَاذَا تَتَعَدَّوْنَ وَصِيَّةَ اللَّهِ بِسَبَبِ تَقْلِيدِكُمْ؟ 
Mat 15:4  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ أَوْصَى قَائِلاً: أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ وَمَنْ يَشْتِمْ أَباً أَوْ أُمّاً فَلْيَمُتْ مَوْتاً. 
Mat 15:5  وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَقُولُونَ: مَنْ قَالَ لأَبِيهِ أَوْ أُمِّهِ: قُرْبَانٌ هُوَ الَّذِي تَنْتَفِعُ بِهِ مِنِّي. فَلاَ يُكْرِمُ أَبَاهُ أَوْ أُمَّهُ. 
Mat 15:6  فَقَدْ أَبْطَلْتُمْ وَصِيَّةَ اللَّهِ بِسَبَبِ تَقْلِيدِكُمْ! 
*Mat 15:7**  يَا مُرَاؤُونَ! حَسَناً تَنَبَّأَ عَنْكُمْ إِشَعْيَاءُ قَائِلاً: 
Mat 15:8  يَقْتَرِبُ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الشَّعْبُ بِفَمِهِ وَيُكْرِمُنِي بِشَفَتَيْهِ وَأَمَّا قَلْبُهُ فَمُبْتَعِدٌ عَنِّي بَعِيداً. 
Mat 15:9  وَبَاطِلاً يَعْبُدُونَنِي وَهُمْ يُعَلِّمُونَ تَعَالِيمَ هِيَ وَصَايَا النَّاسِ». 
*Mat 15:10  ثُمَّ دَعَا الْجَمْعَ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «اسْمَعُوا وَافْهَمُوا. 
Mat 15:11  لَيْسَ مَا يَدْخُلُ الْفَمَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ بَلْ مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْفَمِ هَذَا يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ». 
Mat 15:12  حِينَئِذٍ تَقَدَّمَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَتَعْلَمُ أَنَّ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ لَمَّا سَمِعُوا الْقَوْلَ نَفَرُوا؟» 

السيد المسيح نقل عن كلام النبي اشعياء عندما عصى اليهود عبادة الله بتعليم الناس تعاليم هي من وصاياهم

معلش حاول ان تكون امينا اكثر في بحثك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## فادية (22 أكتوبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
 الولد دا بيضحكني بصراحه 
اول مرة اضحك على انسان بس هو السبب في ضحكي عليه 
اول موضوع حطه في المنتدى كان من موقع الفلوجه ويقول ان جايب الديل من ديلو 
قال ايه قال جايب كلام من الانجيل وهو اصلا ما يعرف في اي عهد او في اي اصحاح او في اي ايه ولما حب يوضح قال جبته من موقع اسمه فلوجه 
ياعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالم يا هووووووووووووو ارحمونا من جهلكم


----------



## gohn (6 نوفمبر 2006)

انتو ايه يامسيحين ديما كبسنا علي طول ما بنخدش لا حق ولا باطل معاكو احنا بنقص الايه ونعمل عليها موضوع سبونا شويه ديما كشفنا امال اذاي هنوهم نفسنا ان انجيلكم باطل وان دينا لايعلي عليه وبنداري غلاطاته المكشوفه سبونا بقي ناخد نفسنا وندور ونقص علي مهلنا ونشوف مين الي ها يتشوي في الاخره ها
    طبعا انا بتكلم علي لسان الاخ بتاع القص واللزق اصله مش عارف ان الانجيل وقف في وشه ضغاه لو عطسو فيه هايقول شلاه يا ارطميس حيييييي  
والمثل الي اكيد ها يفتكرو هو انور السادات رئيس مصر الراحل الله لايرجع امثاله ويسكنه في فسيح جهنمه لما قال في مؤتمر القمه الاسلامي ( انا بعد 20 سنه مش ها اخلي مسيحي واحد في مصر وان وجد ها يبقي مساح احذيه ) اجي انا واقوله شوف نهايتك جت علي ايد مين وشوف انت فين والمسيحين فين وبالمناسبه شوفوا النكته دي ( بيقولك سالوا السادات تدفن بالطول ولا بالعرض قالهم بالطول كفايه الي حصلي بالعرض ) هاهاهااهاهاهاهاهه  اضحك يا اخ انت قبل ما الضحك يكفروووووووووووووه


----------



## samehvan (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

معكم كل الحق فهو فعل ذلك فى نفسه وللاسف اساء الى الاسلام والمسلمين جميعا

وأنا اعتذر نيابة عنه وأرجو أن لا تعتبروه مثلا لكل المسلمين

اشكركم


----------



## gohn (6 نوفمبر 2006)

نحن جميعا نحي الاخ same hvan علي احترامه وذوقه في التعبير اللهم ذيده نعمه علي نعمه
                       اخوك الجديد gohn


----------



## samehvan (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أنا لم اقصد إساءة وإن كانت كلماتى وقتها قد أسات إليه ولكنى كنت أعتب عليه فقط من إنفعالى ليس إلا
وربما كان يقصد الهزار معكم فقط أو شئ من المرح مع كل هذا الجو المشحون من موضوعات جاده


----------



## مستر بيرو (7 نوفمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

لدرجادى المسلمين حالهم وصل للدرجادى 

يارب اهديهم واشفى العبيط والمجنون فيهم

ههههههههههههههههههههه

:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## Bino (10 نوفمبر 2006)

كلامك دليل كافى على جهلك زى ما كل اخوتنا فى المنتدى وضحولك لكن اللى عايز ابينهولك ان تعاليم الناس اللى قال عنها السيد المسيح هى التلمود اليهودى و السيد المسيح نفر بعض تعاليم التلمود الخاطئه زى اللى فى الايات السابقه و قال انها تعاليم الناس و هى فعلا تعاليم الناس وضعها عرفاء الشعب اليهودى و بالتالى ففيها احتمالية الخطا ... ام بقى كونك تهلل و تقول الله أكبر الله أكبر دليل على بطلان المسيحه !!!! ده كلمة الله أكبر ديه هيه اللى دليل على بطلان الاسلام لان أكبر ده زى ما مذكرو فى التاريخ كان واحد من الآللهه الوثنيه للعرب يعنى زيه زى اللاتى والعزه ....يبقى الاسلام دين شرك 
هههههههههه عليك واحد المره ديه:yahoo:


----------



## samehvan (12 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أخ ابانوب اسمحلى زى ما عتبت على الاخ المسلم فسأعتب عليك انت ايضا فما تقوله هو ضرب من التنطح وإلقاء ما لا تعلم وما لا تفهم فرجاء اخى تمهل قليلا قبل ترديد كل ما تسمع وحاول أولا أن تعمل عقلك أو على الأقل تقرأ عن ما تسمع قبل ترديده بدون فهم


----------



## My Rock (14 نوفمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> أخ ابانوب اسمحلى زى ما عتبت على الاخ المسلم فسأعتب عليك انت ايضا فما تقوله هو ضرب من التنطح وإلقاء ما لا تعلم وما لا تفهم فرجاء اخى تمهل قليلا قبل ترديد كل ما تسمع وحاول أولا أن تعمل عقلك أو على الأقل تقرأ عن ما تسمع قبل ترديده بدون فهم


 
*اعتقد انك اول من يجب اتبع هذا الشئ...*


----------



## oesi no (14 نوفمبر 2006)

*تعليق بسيط على عنوان الموضوع*

عنوان هذا الموضوع القيم 
الله اكبر افرحوا يا مسلمين 
دليل على بطلان المسيحيه
وعندى استفسار بسيط 
لماذا يفرح المسلمين ببطلان المسيحيه
رجاء الرد​


----------



## fadi jolianos (14 نوفمبر 2006)

هلا فيكن كل واحد عندو حق يعبر لكن من غير ما يتعرض للاخرين


----------



## ghost3310 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا ألى كاتب هذا الموضوع لدي طلب ورجاء عندك
من فضللك حينما تود أن تناقش أحد ناقشه بالعقل والمنطق لان مثل هذه الاساليب تسيء الى ديننا 

 ثانياً الى الاخ ابانوب
لقد قلت أن أكبر هذا هو أله وثني قديم عند العرب 
حسناً أحب أن أنوه سيادتك الى شيء مهم في ديننا حينما نقول شيء ذو وجهان نحاسب على مافي ضمائرنا 
فأذا قلنا الله أكبر فهذا يعني الله هو العلى العظيم فبرجاء لا تقول لى أن العلى أسم من أسماء الاله الوثنين 
وشكرا للك
ghost3310


----------



## samehvan (15 نوفمبر 2006)

> إقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samehvan
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> ...



حاضر من عيونى مع أنى أتحداك أن تأتى بمشاركة لى فيها كلام غير موثق من أكثر المصادر ثقة ولكن حاضر حقك


----------



## My Rock (16 نوفمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> حاضر من عيونى مع أنى أتحداك أن تأتى بمشاركة لى فيها كلام غير موثق من أكثر المصادر ثقة ولكن حاضر حقك


 
*يا عزيزي سيبك من هذا المنطق, و اتحداك و ما اتحداك*
*لسنا في حرب او مسابقة...*


----------



## alias2006 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا للأخ same hvan على كلامه الرقيق ومقبول أعتذارك مع أنه مكنش له داعى لاننا أملنا فى الناس المستنرين اللى زيك و لتعتذر عن السفهاء فأنت أكرم و أعلى من ذلك   بارك الله فيك يا أخى


----------



## طوني طنوس (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*اسمحولي قللو:
حبيبي الأخ أنت مسلم
أنت الحلقة الأضعف شرف اتفضل لبرا*


----------



## mrsameh77 (22 نوفمبر 2006)

انا بسكركم علي قبولي عضو جديد معاكم وتعليق في كلمه واحده بس وهي مثل شعبي من يضحك اخيرا يضحك كثيرا الاخ اللي جاب الديب من ديله وكتب انا عندي الدليل اكيد كان مجمع مجموعه من اصحابه وقالهم تعالوا اوريكم المسيحين وفي الخر طلع نأبه علي شونه ارحمونا بقي اعرفوا انتم مين الاول وبعدين اتكلموا بدل ما تقعد تدور علي ثغره في الانجيل ذي ابره ىفي كوم قش ما انت قدامك كتابك الكريم فيه ثغرات بالهبل واحنا ساكتين وبنقول ربنا يهدي ارحمونااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ابن المسيح


----------



## alsarm (17 أغسطس 2009)

:smi411:وهذا الدليل مش قو ى كي تقيم به حجه والقص واللZق مش عندنا


----------



## Twin (17 أغسطس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أنا مسلم*



انــا مــســلــم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الموضوع واضح من عنوانه
> 
> وهذا الدليل
> ...


 
*طبعاً لا داعي للأطاله في هذا الموضوع فالأجابة تمت واضحة فالأخوة كفوا ووفوا *
*ومن جهة أخري أظهروا الضعف والسفاهة في النقل الأعمي  *
*ولكن كما هو واضح جلياً لماذا تضعون المسيحية أمام أعينكم لتهدموها ؟*
*لماذا تحاولون هدمها -ولن يحدث- ؟*
*لماذا تبحثون علي أنصاف الأيات كي تبنوا عليها ما تدينوننا به ؟*
*لماذا الحقد والكراهية ؟*
*يا أخي ضع المسيحية أمامك .............. ولكن قبل أن تنقدها فلتحاول أن تقرأها !*
*نعم لن أقول لك أفهمها لأنها ستكون عثرة الفهم علي من هم ذو قلوب مظلمة *
*أقرأها فقط وحاول أن تعقلها وإن حدث .............. فثق أن الله موجود وهو من سيرشدك كي تفهم ............... صلواتي لك*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (17 أغسطس 2009)

متابع الهبل الاسلامي


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ المسلم ​ 
سلام وتحية ​ 



انــا مــســلــم قال:


> الموضوع واضح من عنوانه ​
> 
> وهذا الدليل​
> 
> ...


 

وكما اوضح لك الاخوة الاحباء سياق الآيات التي جاءت فيها هذه الكلمات 

اسمح لي ان اضيف لك ، الفقرة التي جاءت في اشعياء النبي واقتبس منها السيد المسيح هذه الكلمات .​


( 9 توانوا وابهتوا تلذذوا واعموا.قد سكروا وليس من الخمر ترنحوا وليس من المسكر. 10 لان الرب قد سكب عليكم روح سبات واغمض عيونكم.الانبياء ورؤساؤكم الناظرون غطّاهم. 11 وصارت لكم رؤيا الكل مثل كلام السفر المختوم الذي يدفعونه لعارف الكتابة قائلين اقرأ هذا فيقول لا استطيع لانه مختوم. 12 او يدفع الكتاب لمن لا يعرف الكتابة ويقال له اقرأ هذا فيقول لا اعرف الكتابة 13 فقال السيد لان هذا الشعب قد اقترب اليّ بفمه واكرمني بشفتيه واما قلبه فابعده عني وصارت مخافتهم مني وصية الناس معلمة)
(اشعياء 29: 8 - 13)​


يستخدم الاخوة المسلمين هذه الفقرة من سفر اشعياء للايهام بانها نبؤة عن النبي الأمي ، ​



عزيزي المسلم ، اذا كنت ممن قرأوا هذا الزعم وصدقوه ، فانت واهم مخدوع
لان الذي اخبرك بهذا ، كتب لك نصف الحقيقة ، وهي النبؤة في سفر اشعياء
ولكنه لم يخبرك بباقي الحقيقة الكاملة ، ان السيد يسوع المسيح ( له المجد ) قد فسر لنا هذه النبؤة بفمه الطاهر المبارك
لقد اخبرنا ان هذه النبؤة هي ليست تشريف لنبي أمي ،بل توبيخ للامة اليهودية وقت مجيء المسيح
وقت ان يظهر المسيح المنتظر بينهم ، ويكون كلامه واعماله مثل كتاب ظاهر للجميع ، ولكنهم يتعامون عن قرائته​


واليك ما قاله السيد المسيح بنفسه​


1 حينئذ جاء الى يسوع كتبة وفريسيون الذين من اورشليم قائلين.
2 لماذا يتعدى تلاميذك تقليد الشيوخ.فانهم لا يغسلون ايديهم حينما ياكلون خبزا.
3 فاجاب وقال لهم وانتم ايضا لماذا تتعدون وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم.
4 فان الله اوصى قائلا اكرم اباك وامك.ومن يشتم ابا او اما فليمت موتا.
5 واما انتم فتقولون من قال لابيه او امه قربان هو الذي تنتفع به مني.فلا يكرم اباه او امه.
6 فقد ابطلتم وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم.
7 يا مراؤون حسنا تنبأ عنكم اشعياء قائلا.
8 يقترب اليّ هذا الشعب بفمه ويكرمني بشفتيه واما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيدا.
9 وباطلا يعبدونني وهم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس
10 ثم دعا الجمع وقال لهم اسمعوا وافهموا.
(متى 15: 1 - 10) ​


الآن هل انتبهت الى قول المسيح في العدد 7 ، انه يوبخهم على ريائهم ويقول :​


حسنا تنبأ عنكم اشعياء النبي ، ثم يذكر الكلمات الختامية للنبؤة​


الان يا عزيزي المسلم ، هل ادركت الان انك مخدوع موهوم ؟؟
تستطيع الان ان تجيب بنفسك على السؤال بصدق وامانة​


هل تنبأ اشعياء عن النبي الاميّ ؟؟​


سلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل ، يحفظ قلوبكم وافكاركم ، ويحررها لمعرفة مجد الله في يسوع المسيح​


----------



## MARY ROSE (17 أغسطس 2009)

رح بيضلو المسلميين عايشين بجهل الى الابد
ومشكلتهم ما بدهم حدا يناقشهم بدينهم ...لانو بيعتبرو هوي الصح...؟؟؟
مع انهم لو تمعنو منيح بكل حرف واية بالقران اكيد مش رح يقتنعو بكتييير اشياء
لانو في كتيييير اايات  بتناقض بعضها


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (17 أغسطس 2009)

سلام المسيح للجميع
انا شايف ان الموضوع كان اغلق واتحذف لعدم النضج والعقلانيه لصاحبه 
وماكنش حد وجع صوابعه فى الكتابه والرد
+++


----------



## fredyyy (17 أغسطس 2009)

samir_yd قال:


> سلام المسيح للجميع
> انا شايف ان الموضوع كان اغلق واتحذف لعدم النضج والعقلانيه لصاحبه
> وماكنش حد وجع صوابعه فى الكتابه والرد
> +++


 


*معلش أخي سامر *

*الإغلاق أو الحذف مش ُمفيد *

*الإجابة بتكون لنفوس كتير غير صاحب السؤال *

*الرب بيسمح إنها تكون موجودة **وتقرأ الإجابة وتستفيد منها *

*ومافيش أحلى من إننا نتعب لإظهار الحق هو ده هدف وجودنا على الأرض*

*يارب إفتح عيون وقلوب البعيدين ليروا حبك وطريق الخلاص وينالوا غفران خطاياهم*


----------



## Kiril (17 أغسطس 2009)

الشبهة دي جات كام مرة؟
بيقصوا و يلصقوا و متعبوش نفسهم انهم يفتحوا التفاسير او يقروا النص كامل
مع اننا موفرينلهم كل حاجة في الموقع
بس العيب علي اللي ضحك عليهم


----------



## Kerya_Layson (19 أغسطس 2009)

> وباطلا يعبدونني وهم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس.انجيل متى:15:9


*نعمه وسلام اخى مسلم

لى اى شخصى فى هذه الايه ساعرضه عليك فى عجاله
انا ارى ان هذه الايه الكريمه تنطبق عليهم انتم المسلمين 
فانتم من تعلمون تعاليم من وصايا الناس ومن صنع البشر وليست من الله
لذلك باطل هو ايمانكم


شكرا لك 
نطلب من المسيح الهنا ان يتحنن ويعرفك طريق يسوع طريق المحبه الابديه
اسعى لخلاصك والا ستدان على كل كلمه نكتبها لك
حاول جاهدا ان تفكر لا بتحديك الداخلى فى الانتصار والشموخ بل بالمعرفه والارشاد
صدقنى انت قريب من طريق الله
فقط اطلب من الله لانه اله قدير
*


----------



## maged18 (19 أغسطس 2009)

انــا مــســلــم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الموضوع واضح من عنوانه
> 
> وهذا الدليل
> ...



سلام ونعمة 
انا عاوز اتكلم في نقطةمهمة جدا طبعا اخواتي في المسيح اوضحوا باليقين ان هذا الموضوع قد اتخذ صاحب الموضوع  اية ويتم تفسيرها علي مزاج المسلمين 
انا عاوز اقول لكل المسلمين اللي في العالم كله اولا المسيحية هتفضل الى الابد الى دهر الدهور 
ومفيش اي انسان علي في الكون كله  هيقدر يمحوها ابدا لان ببساطة الانسان محدود بسيط ضعيف مهما بلغت قوته وجبارته فهو ضعيف اما رب المجد فهو غير محدود قوي ليس قوي علي الانسان بل علي عدو الخير دي نقطة 
ثانيا لما تيجي تقول موضوع علي المسيحية لازم يكون عندك دليل يقيني وليس دليل مزيف مثل هذا الموضوع مش فاهم اسال المسيحين ذات نفسهم مش الشيوخ زي مثل ( لو في مباراة كرة 
قدم ولو في مثل ضربة جزاء الحكم بيسال اي حد من الفريقين او اي حد من جماهير الفريقين ولا بيسال الحكم المختص في منطقة الجزاء بيسال الحكم المختص) فرجاء محبة اي مسلم مش فاهم اي حاجة في المسيحية يسال المسيحين ذات نفسهم مش ياخد حاجة ويعمل فرقعة علي الفاضي وكانه عمل غزوة من غزوات الاسلام بالعكس ده بيدل علي جهل التفكير وعدم ثقافة اني اسال الناس المختصين بالامر زي بالظبط شيوخ الاسلام  وانا علي فكرة بعمم كل المسلمين لان الحسنة تخص والسيئة تعم وهذا الاسلوب يسىء الى الانسان


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (24 أغسطس 2009)

سلام ونعمة 


انــا مــســلــم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الموضوع واضح من عنوانه
> 
> وهذا الدليل
> ...


بجد احب اقولك ضحكتنى على الكلام الاهبل ده فين الدليل بتاعك انت شايل نص الاية نصيحة منى تفهم الى انت بتكتبه ده لو فى مخ اصلا
ورجاء محبة ميتحذفش ردى


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن نركز في الموضوع يا جماعة؟ 
لا داعي لخروج للإسلاميات.


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أغسطس 2009)

*طبعا اخواتي قالوا كل اللي في نفسي ردا علي الموضوع ده بس علي فكرة دي حاجه متوقعه منهم لان ده اسلوبهم دايما يوم ما يحبوا ياخدوا حاجه من الانجيل لازم هيفسروها علي هواهم بعد ما يقصوها*

*عندي نصيحة صغننة لصاحب الموضوع اهتم الاول بقرآنك وكتابك وادرسه وافهمه كويس هو محتاج منك كل وقتك بدل مانت مضيع وقتك في كتابنا وتقص منه وترجمه حسب مفهومك الاسلامي وجهلك وتقريبا انت لو عملت مش هتلاقي وقت خالص تبص في الانجيل لانك يوم ما هتبص عليه بعد ما تدرس قرانك كويس هيبقي علشان تفهم دينا صح مش علشان تطلع منه ثغرات*

*ربنا يهديك ويخفف من حدة ذكائك علشان كده كتير علينا *


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*اسجل حضورى الآن
*​


----------



## george2111 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

نعمة ومحبة الرب تحل على الجميع امين 
اخى الحبيب 
الكلام كان موجة الى الفرسين الى بيقولوا كلام وبيعملة غيرة 
بص وفهم الاصحاح من اولة 
الاصحاح بيقول
 حِينَئِذٍ جَاءَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ كَتَبَةٌ وَفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ قَائِلِينَ: 
2 «لِمَاذَا يَتَعَدَّى تَلاَمِيذُكَ تَقْلِيدَ الشُّيُوخِ فَإِنَّهُمْ لاَ يَغْسِلُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ حِينَمَا يَأْكُلُونَ خُبْزاً؟» 
3 فَأَجَابَ: «وَأَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً لِمَاذَا تَتَعَدَّوْنَ وَصِيَّةَ اللَّهِ بِسَبَبِ تَقْلِيدِكُمْ؟ 
4 فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ أَوْصَى قَائِلاً: أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ وَمَنْ يَشْتِمْ أَباً أَوْ أُمّاً فَلْيَمُتْ مَوْتاً. 
5 وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَقُولُونَ: مَنْ قَالَ لأَبِيهِ أَوْ أُمِّهِ: قُرْبَانٌ هُوَ الَّذِي تَنْتَفِعُ بِهِ مِنِّي. فَلاَ يُكْرِمُ أَبَاهُ أَوْ أُمَّهُ. 
6 فَقَدْ أَبْطَلْتُمْ وَصِيَّةَ اللَّهِ بِسَبَبِ تَقْلِيدِكُمْ! 
7 يَا مُرَاؤُونَ! حَسَناً تَنَبَّأَ عَنْكُمْ إِشَعْيَاءُ قَائِلاً: 
8 يَقْتَرِبُ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الشَّعْبُ بِفَمِهِ وَيُكْرِمُنِي بِشَفَتَيْهِ وَأَمَّا قَلْبُهُ فَمُبْتَعِدٌ عَنِّي بَعِيداً. 
9 وَبَاطِلاً يَعْبُدُونَنِي وَهُمْ يُعَلِّمُونَ تَعَالِيمَ هِيَ وَصَايَا النَّاسِ». 
10 ثُمَّ دَعَا الْجَمْعَ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «اسْمَعُوا وَافْهَمُوا. 
11 لَيْسَ مَا يَدْخُلُ الْفَمَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ بَلْ مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْفَمِ هَذَا يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ». 
12 حِينَئِذٍ تَقَدَّمَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَتَعْلَمُ أَنَّ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ لَمَّا سَمِعُوا الْقَوْلَ نَفَرُوا؟» 
13 فَأَجَابَ: «كُلُّ غَرْسٍ لَمْ يَغْرِسْهُ أَبِي السَّمَاوِيُّ يُقْلَعُ. 
14 اُتْرُكُوهُمْ. هُمْ عُمْيَانٌ قَادَةُ عُمْيَانٍ. وَإِنْ كَانَ أَعْمَى يَقُودُ أَعْمَى يَسْقُطَانِ كِلاَهُمَا فِي حُفْرَةٍ». 
افهم الكلام وبعد كدة رض انتى على نفسك
سلام ونعمة رب المجد تحل على جميعكم امضوا بسلام سلام الرب مع جميكم الى الابد امين


----------



## chekoupi (10 سبتمبر 2009)

يسلم فمك يا اخي المسلم 

هدا دليل من بين الادلة على بطلان المسيحية و المضحك ان كل هده الادلة موجودة في كتابهم المقدس

تعمى القلوب ولا تعمى الابصار

بس الجماعة مش حابة تعترف ان الاسلام هو دين الحق


----------



## maged18 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

chekoupi قال:


> يسلم فمك يا اخي المسلم
> 
> هدا دليل من بين الادلة على بطلان المسيحية و المضحك ان كل هده الادلة موجودة في كتابهم المقدس
> 
> ...



وبطلان الاسلام وكلام محمد موجود في قرانكم انتم اغبياء القلب والعقل لانكم لا تفهمون كلام الله الحقيقي الموجود في المسيحية


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (10 سبتمبر 2009)

chekoupi قال:


> يسلم فمك يا اخي المسلم
> 
> هدا دليل من بين الادلة على بطلان المسيحية و المضحك ان كل هده الادلة موجودة في كتابهم المقدس
> 
> ...



اذا كان يوجد ذره واحده تقول انكم تملكون عقول لا يسيطر عليها الشيطان نفسه لكنتم الان تبصرون وتفهمون

من الممكن ان ترجعي للكتاب المقدس لانه سوف يبطل مفعول الشيطانيه والهرطقه التي تتحدثون بها

ارجعي لمكان الايه واكمليها وسوف تجد ان الايه تثبت شئ واحد ان المسيح=الله

سلام المسيح


----------



## chekoupi (11 سبتمبر 2009)

chekoupi دكر و ليس انثى شكرا

ava_kirolos_son ارجعي لمكان الايه واكمليها وسوف تجد ان الايه تثبت شئ واحد ان المسيح=الله

المسيح=الله عند المسيحيين و ليس عندنا نحن المسلمين لان الله عز و جل اكبر بكثير من ان يكون المسيح

المسيح مخلوق ولدته مريم العدراء فارسلنا اليها روحنا فتمثل لها بشرا سويا اما الله تعالى قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفؤا احد


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (11 سبتمبر 2009)

chekoupi قال:


> chekoupi دكر و ليس انثى شكرا
> 
> ava_kirolos_son ارجعي لمكان الايه واكمليها وسوف تجد ان الايه تثبت شئ واحد ان المسيح=الله
> 
> ...


 
انظر يا مسلم  
هنا نحاول ان نوضح ونجاوب علي مما تتطلبون بكل ادب واحترام وحب

لكن تخرج عن حدود الادب ولباقه الحوار لن يكون لك نصيب في وسطنا للستفاده والعلم والانتشال من الجهل والظلام والشرور 

اما من جهه الهي العظيم فهو طبعا يختلف 

هناك فرق بين الحب والكره ،العطاء والاستقطاع ،بين النور والظلمه،بين الحياه الابديه والفناء الابدي

والمزيد ان اردت ولكني لان اخلاص ان في المقارنات

ملحوظه صغيره:لان يري احد السماء الا باالايمان بيسوع المسيح اي الله 

الواحد الذي ينتظركم كل يوم عند بزوغ كل شمس 


أنا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء.

إن أكل أحد من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد، 

والخبز الذي أنا أعطي هو جسدي الذي أبذله من أجل حياة العالم


وقف يسوع ونادى قائلاً: إن عطش أحد فليقبل إليّ ويشرب". (37) 

ثم كلمهم يسوع أيضًا قائلاَ:

أنا هو نور العالم،

من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة،

بل يكون له نور الحياة". (12) 

فقالوا له:

من أنت؟

فقال لهم يسوع: 

أنا من البدء ما أكلمكم أيضًا به". (25) 


فقال له اليهود:

ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد، أفرأيت إبراهيم؟" (57) 

"قال لهم يسوع:

الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن". (58) 


سلام السيد المسيح


----------



## fredyyy (11 سبتمبر 2009)

chekoupi قال:


> .............
> ولدته مريم العدراء فارسلنا اليها روحنا فتمثل لها بشرا ...........


 

*الكلمتان ... **فارسلنا* *... **روحنا* 


*رأيت فيما تؤمن به وما نقوله ( بصيغة الجمع ) ... الثالوث المقدس *


*وإذا أرسل الله روحه للعذراء مريم فوُلِدَ المسيح الذي يحوي روح الله الذي أرسله ... إذًا المسيح هو الله *




*بشرًا* 


*وكان يجب أن يأخذ جسم بشريتنا ... لكي يكون ذبيحة تُقدم نيابة عن العالم *


*لكي يقبلنا الله من خلال دم المسيح الكريم*




*** أخي أغتنم الفرصة ... ولا تعاند ... الله يتكلم إليك عن مصيرك الأبدي ***​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*لا تعليق أصلاً*
*وهو ده اللى بيبينلنا حكمة الإسلام !!!!!!!*

*مسكت جزء من آية وفرحان اوى بيه ؟*
*طيب ما تقرا الباقى وبعدين تناقشنا*​


----------



## agaphy (14 سبتمبر 2009)

إخوتى فى المسيح
سلام الرب يسوع معكم لست اجد اى اضافة الى الردود السابقة سوى ان نتوجة الى الاخوة الاعزاء المسلمين بكل محبة ان يتيقنوا ان اللة يحبهم كثيرا لانه عن طريق هذا الموقع والمواقع المشابهة فان رسالة الخلاص قد وصلت اليكم ولهذا فكل منكم هو مسئول عن حياتة الابدية وبدلا من ان تتعبوا انفسكم لتثبتوا بطلان المسيحية فباولى لكم ان تقراؤها ادرسوا الكتاب المقدس راجين من الرب أن يعطى فهما وبصيرة قلب 
لكل من يحاول ان يقراء  ( فتشوا الكتب فان لكم فيها حياة)
agaphy


----------



## tasoni queena (26 سبتمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه
الواحد بيشوف عجايب


----------



## طالب توبه (16 أكتوبر 2009)

نصيحتي ليك يا اخ  (انا مسلم) بقراءه الكتاب المقدس بغرض الفهم والبحث عن الاله الحقيقي وليس البحث فيه عن خطأ  تدين به المسيحيه  لانك ان قراته بحب وفهم وعقلانيه ستجد انك  كنت في حياه الظلمه  وان كما قال الاعضاء الكرام من قبلي ان الكتاب المقدس ليس كتاب علوم او رياضيات بل هو كتاب حياه ابديه  فكتاب الحياه لا يخطأ ابدا


----------



## maged18 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

فعلا اي شخص مش ياخد اية ويفسرها على مزاجه لازم يقرا الكتاب المقدس عشان عاوز يفهم ويفكر في الكلام ويجيب تفاسير عشان لو فيه حاجة مش فهمها  عاوز اي مسلم مش يعمل كانه مجاهد لازم تعرف ان اي حد لما بيتكلم عن الاسلام بيكون درس القران وتفاسيره والاحاديث كمان مش مجرد جاب ايه وخلاص لازم يكون في صدق اتعلموا كلمة اسمها الصدق


----------



## gandark (22 أكتوبر 2009)

:smi420:ارجوا عند الكتابه فى هذا المنتدى المحترم أن تضيف كتاباتك رصيدللقارئ وأن يكون أسلوبنا متحضر وكفانا لغواً !!!!!!!!!!!!أرجــــــو أن تكــــــون الرســــــــــالة وضحــــــــــت


----------



## white rose (25 أكتوبر 2009)

[q-bible]شفة الصدق تثبت الى الأبد و لسان الكذب انما هو الى طرفة العين 

امث 12/19[/q-bible]


----------



## maknas (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*بسم يسوع المسيح *​*اولا: ياجماعه ارجوكم من فضلكم اقفلوا المناقشة فى الموضوع ده  ميستهلش اصلا الرد .*
*ثانيا: زى ما احنا فى المنتدى بتاعنا بنقدر نقول اللى عاوزينه على الاسلام ونحذف اى رد مش محترم هما كمان عندهم مواقعهم الكتير اللى بيشتموا فيها المسيحية ويمسحوا اى رد على مزاجهم صدقونى بامانة المسيح انا الاسبوع اللى فات ده كله كنت فى المواقع الاسلامية من باب العلم بالشىء وعلشان اعرف بيقولوا علينا ايه .*
*للاسف لقيت حاجات وسمعت وقريت اشياء عمرى فى حياتى اللى قاربت الخمسين ماشفتها ولا سمعتها من مسلمين اوحتى غيرهم مش هقدر اقول لكم امثله مش هتستحمله ابدا الكلام (شتائم فى منتهى القذارة على البابا شنوده وعلى ابونا زكريا بطرس وعلى الرهبان وعلى الكنيسة وعلى الانجيل بل وصلت الوقاحه بشخص اسمه محمد السنى مصرى قاعد فى السعودية انة بيتطاول على المسيح نفسة بكلام انا بكيت بكيت من قذارت الالفاظ ووصفة للسيد المسيح له المجد والكرامه انة شاذ ولوطى وام الطهر بأنها عاهرة وبيدعم كلامه بأيات من الكتاب المقدس بيفسرها بجهله على مزاجه وماسك سفر نشيد الاناشيد اللى المسيح فية بيخاطب النفس البشريه والكنيسة وقلبه حوار جنسى وقح)*
*انا متأسف لكم على الكلام ده لكن غصب عنى مقدرتش استحمل كل ده لوحدى .وكل ماارد على حد فيهم ياأما يحزفوها او يتجاهلوها .*
*المهم انا خرجت بعد كل ده بشىء  واحد اساسى ان الناس دى بتكرهنا وبتحقد علينا زى الشيطان تمام ومش ممكن هيتغيروا ويتغيروا ليه هما كده مرتاحين ومبسوطين والراجل مسهل لهم كل حاجه يسبوه ليه .*
*فرجاء مسيحى عشان خاطر ربنا محدش يتكلم معاهم وعليهم تانى مش خوف منهم ابدا ابدا انما مفيش فايده فى الكلام وفية اعضاء مننا بتشتم فيهم وهما اسهل حاجه عندهم الشتيمه خلينا احنا اسمى من كده وننفذ كلام المسيح ونغسل ايدينا منهم احنا مش هنستفيد حاجه لما نثبت لهم انهم غلط متقوليش نهديهم للايمان الصحيح لالالالالالالالا هيهات اللى منهم ربنا عاوزه هيعمل فى قلبة وهيغيره مش الشتيمه فى محمد وفى القران طب هو كمان هيشتم وهيحاول بكل الطرق يثبت ان الغلط عندنا احنا مش هما ودوامه مش هنخلص منها .*
*وهو ده اللى عاوزه الشيطان مننا ونبقى زيهم وندين ونخطى فى الكلام وننسى نفسنا وخلاص نفوسنا لالالالالالا يااحباب ندور على المسيحين البعاد عننا اللى مش عارفين حاجة عن المسيح غير انهم مسيحين بالاسم فقط ونساعدهم .وهى دى كمان مش انفس محتاجه للخلاص والتبشير على الاقل دول فيهم روح الله بالمعمودية وسهل انهم يفهموا الكلام وهما اولى من اى حد تانى وهما برضه اسهل ناس لترك المسيحية لو سبناهم صدقونى وروحوا شوفوا مناطق بحالها فى ضواحى القاهرة والارياف والصعيد محتاجه مساعدتكم وتبشركم ومعلوماتكم الغزيره فى الكتاب المقدس الواحد فيكم لو رجع ان شالله واحد بس للمسيح كأنه بالضبط اقام ميت شوفوا انتم بقى دول بالالاف .*
*ربنا يرحمنا من الشيطان ويبعد عننا الافكار الشريره وانا اسف على الاطالة*


----------



## maria123 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

عن جد شي بيضحك 
فعلا الموضوع لازم الافضل يغلق


----------



## anton_2012 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ارحمنا يارب من امثاله


----------



## ايلي_leb (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ردي مش موجه لدين الاسلام ردي موجه لكل مسلم متل امثالك .   قبل ما تحكي عالدين المسيحي دين ربنا يسوع ابن الله ناشر السلام والمحبة عالارض حكي عا امثالك يا ارهابي ماخلوا بريئ ينجى من شرهم .


----------



## لبناني مسلم (22 نوفمبر 2009)

إلى إخوتي المسلمين.. الرجاء الأمانة في نقل الكلام وخاصة إذا كان من الكتاب المقدس..  

سلام ورحمة للجميع


----------



## gandark (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز مسلم رجاء محبة إدرس وإبحث جيداً قبل أن تكتب أى رد حتى لاتظهر جهلك !
*لكى تكون أمين فى بحثك إقرأ الكتاب المقدس بحب ولأجل أن تفهم مقاصد الله ورسالته التى يوجهها لنا:Love_Letter_Open:
*إدرس الموضوع كاملاً وبلاش طريقة القص حتى لاتفسر حسب أهوائك أنت وأطلب من الله أن يرشدك.ولايكون مقصدك هو الهجوم فقط بدون فهم
"لاتقربوا الصلاة" هل يجوز أن آخذ هذا النص فقط دون تكملته حجة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

:smiles-11:


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*كويس اوى*

*تقدر تفتح موضوع*

*وصدقنى هاخليك تهرب منه ؟؟*


----------



## برهان2009 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *كويس اوى
> 
> تقدر تفتح موضوع
> 
> وصدقنى هاخليك تهرب منه ؟؟*


اقسم لك بالله اني فتحت عدة مواضيع في هذا الموضوع  اي حزقيال 23 لكن دائما يغلق ويحذف 
اضمن لي انه لن يغلق او تقفل عضويتي واعدك ان افتحه لك او ان شات ناقشني على السكايب او غيره


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 ديسمبر 2009)

برهان2009 قال:


> اقسم لك بالله اني فتحت عدة مواضيع في هذا الموضوع  اي حزقيال 23 لكن دائما يغلق ويحذف
> اضمن لي انه لن يغلق او تقفل عضويتي واعدك ان افتحه لك او ان شات ناقشني على السكايب او غيره





*يبقى عدّل طريقة طرحك للموضوع والمشرفين هايعرضوه*


----------



## agaphy (17 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
     سلام الرب معكم
الموضوع المطروح غير زى اهمية لسابق الرد علية وارجو من المشرف ان يسمح للسائل ان يطرح من الاسئلة مايشاء طالما انة ملتزم بحدود ادب الحوار لعل الرب يلمس بروحه قلب هذا الانسان هو وكل من يشابه فى الايمان المسيحى وليسخدم الرب بحكمتة كل خدام هذا المنتدى لمجد اسمة القدوس 
agaphy


----------



## برهان2009 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *يبقى عدّل طريقة طرحك للموضوع والمشرفين هايعرضوه*


والله عدلته اكثر من مرة هو سؤال بسيط جدا سالته قلت فيه هل تستطيع كمسيحي ان تقرا ما ورد في حزقيال 23 على اهلك 
وكتبت ما جاء في حزقيال 23 من الفاظ كما وردت في الكتاب المقدس لكن تم حذف الموضوع اكثر من مرة هل في موضوعي ماهو مخالف


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

برهان2009 قال:


> والله عدلته اكثر من مرة هو سؤال بسيط جدا سالته قلت فيه هل تستطيع كمسيحي ان تقرا ما ورد في حزقيال 23 على اهلك
> وكتبت ما جاء في حزقيال 23 من الفاظ كما وردت في الكتاب المقدس لكن تم حذف الموضوع اكثر من مرة هل في موضوعي ماهو مخالف


 
وهل تعتقد ان المنتدى كله قائما لخدمتك فقط ؟؟؟

ضع سؤالك وانتظر حتى يأتي دوره في الرد ، عموما موضوعك تم الرد عليه ، دعنا نرى مالديك الان ، هل انت فاهم ام ناقل قص ولصق .

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113248


----------



## مسلم عابر (19 ديسمبر 2009)

انــا مــســلــم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الموضوع واضح من عنوانه
> 
> وهذا الدليل
> ...


 

*وعليكم السلام ورحمته الله وبركاته*
*طيب كمل الايه او جيب اولها واخرها عشان تكون الصوره واضحه قدامك عشان متفضحش نفسك*
*اخويه انت بص لنفسك بالمرايه وقول وبعدين مع الحصار العقلي الي انا عايشه طيب ليه مسالش*
*عن ديني وعن الي فيه..وافكر بعقلي واترك شيوخنا بحالهم وافكر بمنطقيه*
*وبعدها تعال ادحك هنا*
*ربنا موجود وبدعيلو يلمس قلبك*
*كيريي ليسون*​


----------



## فيفيان2008 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة احب اقول الاول الى الشخص الذى ياخذ نصف الكلام ويفسره كما يريد 0   انه يجب ان يفكر فيه جيدا بمعنى فباطلا يعبدوننى اى كل من يشتم من يكذب من يجدف من يرتكب اى خطية فهل يكون يعبد الله ويسمع كلامه  ام انه باطل مع نفسه ومع الله فمثلا ان كل من يقول انه مسلم فهوى مسلم هو يعرف كل شئ عن اللاسلام وما مدى علاقته بالله هل ينفذ كل احكامه فالارهاب يقولون انهم مسلمون فهل هم مسلمون طبعا لا اذا فباطلا هى عبادتهم كلمة البطلان موجه الى كل انسان لايعرف الله بمعنى الكلمة لم يحبه لم يحس به لم يلمس حنانه بمعنى لا يعرف عنه شيئا ام كلمة يعبدونى هم من لايتكلمون معه ولاينفذون كلامه واحكامه ويسمعون كلام الارض اى الشيطان الذى يوسوس فى اذهان البشر ويشككهم فى الله ويبعدهم عنه فالكلام واضح وصريح بس عايز احساس وفهم وتركيز  واهلا بك وربنا معاك0      وبالنسبة اى كل من يضحك عليه فهذا ليس من اسلوبنا فهو مسكين محتاج الى صلاة ومحبة  لا تنسو ان من اساليب هزيمة الشيطان هى التواضع وليس التعالى فالجهل ليس عيب فبرجاء عدم الازتهزاء والتغلب على مشاعر الغضب لكى لا نقع فى فخ الشيطان وهى الخطية ربنا يحافظ علينا ويحرصنا من ضربات العدو ويدافع عنا 0        اما بالنسبة الى يفضلون التجاهل فهذا ليس حل انهم ناس بسطاء العقل لايفهمون كل مقدار النعمة الالهيه  فهذا ممكن يفسره تفسير خطا فالرد ليس تنازل المهم انه يكون جدا مثلما فعلوا بعض الاخوة ربنا يعوض تعبمهم ويزيدهم نعمة وحكمة 0   اما بالنسبة الى من بكى من الذى قراءه ورائه فبالاولى البكاء على انفسنا بالعكس كل هذه الشتيمة   هى بركة لنا ده كله من عجز الشيطان فالمسيح بالنسبة له نار تحرقه فكل هذه الافعال تدل على قوتنا  ومثل ما قولت انه يوجد ناس مسحيون لا يعرفون الميسح كويس ومحتجون من يمسك بهم ويثبتهم هولاء ايضا محتاجون من يواجمهم فالاستسلام يعطى فرصة للشيطان ان يلعب ويضعف الناس فالرد يشجع على الدراسة والتمعن والحكمة واليقين فبرجاء عدم الاستسلام بل اجعله دافع لك للاتمام كل ما تريده وهذا كله من حروب الشيطان فحاول تهزمه واطلب المعونه من السماء وربنا يبارك حياتك وافعالك0 اسفة لانى طولت عليكم واسفة لوكنت اخطات غظب عنى سمحونى سلام الرب يكون معنا كل الايام


----------



## الشيخ سمعة (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*الله اكبر .. الله اكبر <<< حاسك جاي تفجر حالك ههههه
كلمة واحدة اقولها لك "انت مثير للشفقة"
*


----------



## meshatsabry (4 سبتمبر 2010)

للاسف خسارة الرد عليك  اكيد انت فى الاعدادية


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2010)

John Bird قال:


> *الله اكبر .. الله اكبر <<< حاسك جاي تفجر حالك ههههه
> كلمة واحدة اقولها لك "انت مثير للشفقة"
> *


*
أشهد ان لا إله الا الله و أشهد ان المسيح ابن الله :budo:​*


----------



## Bent Christ (4 سبتمبر 2010)

انــا مــســلــم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الموضوع واضح من عنوانه
> 
> وهذا الدليل
> ...



_يا حرااااااااااااااااااااام يابنى دانت متعقد اوى
معلش معلش حول مره اخرى_​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*ايه يابنى اللى انت بتقوله دا .. الله اكبر الله اكبر افرحو يامسلمين .. ايه دا .. و اضح ان انت *
*ماعندكش اى لباقه مش عايز اقول كلمة تانيه لانها عيب .. بس خرجتنى عن شعورى*
*ياترى انت من الخليج ولا من انهى حته و عندك كام سنه ياحبيبى .. انت كان ناقص تقول "هيه هيه بكره الفرح" ..!!*
*اعتذارى لكل الاقباط على الاخ .. اللى انا شاكك فيه اصلا.*


----------



## Rosetta (7 سبتمبر 2010)

meryem قال:


> *هو اتعب نفسه و فقط*
> 
> *انا مكانه لا احتاج لتبريرات لكي يبعد المسيحيين عن ديانتهم*
> 
> ...



*سلام و نعمة  
طيب جرب افتح الكتاب المقدس و صلي لله الواحد ان يريك نفسه 

كل انسان بحاجة الى هذا الإله الحقيقي 

ربنا يكون معك ​*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*ياجماعة دا واحد مش شاف انجيل او حتى قراة
دا سبب الاساءة لينا بجهلة دا
بلاش تقولوا علينا كلنا جهلة زية
انا عن نفسى لو عارفة حاجة هاسأل اهل العلم
ولو مش عارفة هاسألكوا فى قسم الاسئلة
ربنا يشفية
*​


----------



## crusader (8 سبتمبر 2010)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ايه يابنى اللى انت بتقوله دا .. الله اكبر الله اكبر افرحو يامسلمين .. ايه دا .. و اضح ان انت *
> *ماعندكش اى لباقه مش عايز اقول كلمة تانيه لانها عيب .. بس خرجتنى عن شعورى*
> *ياترى انت من الخليج ولا من انهى حته و عندك كام سنه ياحبيبى .. انت كان ناقص تقول "هيه هيه بكره الفرح" ..!!*
> *اعتذارى لكل الاقباط على الاخ .. اللى انا شاكك فيه اصلا.*


 



التواقة للجنة قال:


> *ياجماعة دا واحد مش شاف انجيل او حتى قراة*
> 
> _*دا سبب الاساءة لينا بجهلة دا*_
> _*بلاش تقولوا علينا كلنا جهلة زية*_
> ...


 
*بجد شكرا ليكوا علي أحترامكم*​


----------



## farou2 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه 
تاني مرة اضحك باقل من 24 ساعة 
الاول كاتب موضوع على الفايس بوك عنوانه الكتاب المقدس محرف بالادلة 
والتاني الي قاعد يكبر 
يالله الرب يعزيهم بعقولهم ​


----------



## Rosetta (9 سبتمبر 2010)

farou2 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> تاني مرة اضحك باقل من 24 ساعة
> الاول كاتب موضوع على الفايس بوك عنوانه الكتاب المقدس محرف بالادلة
> والتاني الي قاعد يكبر
> يالله الرب يعزيهم بعقولهم ​



*و نسيت الثالث يا فاروق 
اللي بيقول كل دقيقتين و نص بيدخل مسيحي للاسلام في مصر ! ​*


----------



## farou2 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *و نسيت الثالث يا فاروق
> اللي بيقول كل دقيقتين و نص بيدخل مسيحي للاسلام في مصر ! ​*



هههههههههههههه 
كمان هو اعجاز عددي جديد يستاهل سوسيت olling:​


----------



## hako-23 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته 

 ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين ان يغلقو  الموضوع لعدم التشتيت لان صاحب الموضوع اتي بشيئ لم يفهمه 

ولم يدرسه علي من يتكلم هذا السفر فئرجو من الله ان يهديه  وان نكون عقلاء وان نتكلم بحكمة وان تبقي 

الانسانية هي العنوان بيننا فعندما يشتمع شيئين هم محبة الانجيل وحكمة القرأن سيكون التسامح 

فلماذ  نحقد ونبغض بعضنا البعض فالحياة  امامنا فلنضيعها فهي مرة وحدة ارجو غلق الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## apostle.paul (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*يعنى انهى واحد هو خيار وفاقوس
الله الواحد هو الكائن بذاته كينونته كينونة ازلية سرمدية مدبر كل الخليقة بكلمة قدرته ومعطى الحياة لكل ذى حياة من روحه القدوس 
هنقوله لا معلش احنا هنعبد كينوتك بدون عقلك وروحك
اتكلم بالعقل شوية 
*


----------



## leza551989 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه ده داخل حرب ده ناقص يقعد يقول خيبر خيبر يا يهود جيش محمد سوف يعود 
بس هيعود قفاه بيقمر عيش 
ياريت المسلمين يشغلوا اللي ربنا حطهولهم فوق ده و الله ليه استخدامات مفيده في حياه الانسان ربنا مش حاطه منظر


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مصطفى محمد على قال:


> ولزمتها إيه قلة الأدب إلى فى الأول ده
> " بس هيعود قفاه بيقمر عيش  "
> إنت حارقاك أوى الكلمة
> أمال المحبة والكلام الحلو ده راح فين؟ راح فين يا متربى با محترم ؟


ياريت تتكلم بأسلوب كويس بدال ماتاخد حظر
قالك الله واحد ومحدش قال قى ثلاثة آلهه ==== قانون الايمان المسيحى أول جمله فيه نؤمن باله واحد


----------



## Rosetta (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مصطفى محمد على قال:


> الله الواحد ؟؟  أنهى واحد فى الثلاثه؟ نعم فعلا كل إنسان بحاجة إلى هذا الإله الواحد وليس الألهه
> أمين ربنا يكون معانا كلنا بهدايته وبتوفيقه



*يا رب تفهموا ايه هما التلاتة دول قبل ما تفتحوا افواهكم المنتنة !!! 
اطرح موضوع في قسم الاسئلة مش هنا​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربنا يهديهم يا ريد روز و يلمس قلبهم عاجلا ام اجلا*

*بدل ما تجدف علي الرب يا اخ اقري عنه*

*سلام*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مصطفى محمد على قال:


> إيه الجبن ده مافيش أى كلمة كتبتها فى المنتدى إلا وإتمسحت عملت موضوع و إتمسح صباح الثقه فى النفس فعلا عندكوا إيمان راسخ لا يتزحزح
> لو مش عاوزين غير نصارى فى المنتدى وخايفين تتناقشوا فى أى حاجا كنتوا منعتونا ندخل من الأول


بأسلوبك ده كل مشاركاتك هتتمسح إنت هنا تسأل واحنا نجاوب مش تسأل وتحط الإجابه .
احنا يا حبيبى مش نصارى احنا مسيحيين النصارى دول دور عليهم فى منتدى ثانى


----------



## meshatsabry (24 سبتمبر 2010)

يا عابد اكبرانت تستشهد بكلام الرب يسوع فهل تؤمن بالرب يسوع حتى نرد عليك


----------



## محمد السيد احمد (3 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ليه سؤال ونفسي حد يرد عليا 
احنا ليه يا مصريين نحب نبهدل بعض كده والله يا اخواني ان مصر مستهدفة يعني بدل ما نحط ايدينا في ايدين بعض ونفضل صاحيين لكل اي حد تسول له نفسه ان يضر مصر باي شيء . 
يا ريت نفوق شويه .


----------



## بايبل333 (3 يناير 2011)

> السلام عليكم
> الموضوع واضح من عنوانه
> 
> وهذا الدليل
> ...


"الف مبروك على هدم الديانة النصرانية "30:30:30:
"الاسئلة التى عجزوا الرد عليها المسلمون" :t9::t9::t9:


----------



## asamgdla (6 يناير 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 يناير 2011)

المسيحية دين المحبة والسلام


----------



## 5teena (6 يناير 2011)

محمد السيد احمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ليه سؤال ونفسي حد يرد عليا
> احنا ليه يا مصريين نحب نبهدل بعض كده والله يا اخواني ان مصر مستهدفة يعني بدل ما نحط ايدينا في ايدين بعض ونفضل صاحيين لكل اي حد تسول له نفسه ان يضر مصر باي شيء .
> يا ريت نفوق شويه .


ياريت سوالك دة يا اخى توجهة فعلا للاخوة المسلمين
هما لية بيعملو كدة فينا لية اللى بيتعمل
من قتل وحرق منازل 
والقاتل يطلع براءة
من عدم تركطنا نمارس شعارئنا فى امان
طمن منع بناء كنائس
من هجوم من الاخوة المسلمين على اى مجموعة مسيحية بتصلى وانهم شافونا بنصلى يبقى \ى كنيسة
وكاننا بنبنى كبارية
شفت عمرك مسيحى بيعمل فى المسلم ما يفعلة المسلم فى المسيحى
لو فعلا انت انسان واظن انك انسان
اسال السؤال دة للمسلمين


----------



## عماد الدين (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا مشكور


----------



## Samir poet (8 يناير 2011)

عماد الدين قال:


> شكرا مشكور


*ممنوع الخروج عن سياق الموضوع*
*تفضل بطرح اسئلتك*​


----------



## helb (10 يناير 2011)

*بصو كل نبى نزل بمعجزة سيدنا نوح السفينة سيدنا موسى العصا سيدنا سليمن بيكلم الجن والحيوانات سيدنا عيسى احياء الموتى وابصر الا عمى انا عاوزكم تفكرو بس ولله ربنا سبحانة وتعالى نزل كل نبى بمعجزة كلهم واحد
ام سيدنا محمد اشرف الخلق نزل بقران الكريم  لانة معجزة معنوية مش معجزة حسية قولى ازاى اقولك اولا معجزة سيدنا عيسى معجزة حسية ان هو بيحيى الموتة جميل جدا هل هى موجودة معانا لحد دلوقتى طبعا لا كانت موجودة بوجود سيدنا عيسى سيدنا موسى معجزة العصا هل  هى موجودة طبعا لا اما القران معجزة معنوية موجودة   فى حياتنا  معجزات كتير فى القران خلق الانسان انشقاق القمر حاجات كتير اوى موجودة متقولش احنا عندنا فى الكتاب المقدس معجزات ولله مفيش اى معجزات خالص ياجماعة فوقة شوية ولله انتم ماشين ورا ناس هتوديكم  فى داهية انا عارف انهم اهاليكم واصحابكم بس شوف الصح من الغلط وربنا ينور ايمانكم بنور الاسلام عمر ماكان الاسلام دين عنف ولا ارهاب ولله ابدا عمرة ماكان كدا متخليش الناس توصلم الفكر غلط عن الدين الحق هو دين الله اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان سيدنا محمد رسول الله وان سيدنا عيسى رسول الله مثل باقى الرسل خدو بالكم من الانجيل بتاعتكم ولله ولله انتم ايمانكم  بمسيحية ضعيف جدا فوق وانظرو نظر عقلانية بس*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2011)

*طب هل دا رد جوا الموضوع مثلا؟؟؟*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (11 يناير 2011)

helb قال:


> *بصو كل نبى نزل بمعجزة سيدنا نوح السفينة سيدنا موسى العصا سيدنا سليمن بيكلم الجن والحيوانات سيدنا عيسى احياء الموتى وابصر الا عمى انا عاوزكم تفكرو بس ولله ربنا سبحانة وتعالى نزل كل نبى بمعجزة كلهم واحد
> ام سيدنا محمد اشرف الخلق نزل بقران الكريم  لانة معجزة معنوية مش معجزة حسية قولى ازاى اقولك اولا معجزة سيدنا عيسى معجزة حسية ان هو بيحيى الموتة جميل جدا هل هى موجودة معانا لحد دلوقتى طبعا لا كانت موجودة بوجود سيدنا عيسى سيدنا موسى معجزة العصا هل  هى موجودة طبعا لا اما القران معجزة معنوية موجودة   فى حياتنا  معجزات كتير فى القران خلق الانسان انشقاق القمر حاجات كتير اوى موجودة متقولش احنا عندنا فى الكتاب المقدس معجزات ولله مفيش اى معجزات خالص ياجماعة فوقة شوية ولله انتم ماشين ورا ناس هتوديكم  فى داهية انا عارف انهم اهاليكم واصحابكم بس شوف الصح من الغلط وربنا ينور ايمانكم بنور الاسلام عمر ماكان الاسلام دين عنف ولا ارهاب ولله ابدا عمرة ماكان كدا متخليش الناس توصلم الفكر غلط عن الدين الحق هو دين الله اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان سيدنا محمد رسول الله وان سيدنا عيسى رسول الله مثل باقى الرسل خدو بالكم من الانجيل بتاعتكم ولله ولله انتم ايمانكم  بمسيحية ضعيف جدا فوق وانظرو نظر عقلانية بس*





احنا برضة الى نفوق؟
ومعجزة اية الى معنوية انت بتكلم ناس عاملهم مسابقه ما تفوق انت محمد ولا شفناله اى معجزة اصلا انت بذمتك مقتنع بالكلام دة
فتح انت مخك وادخل شوف 

بالدليل والبرهان, القرآن من تأليف البشر

 أحاديث صحيحة!!! مضروبة بالأدلة..

الاصول النصرانيه للاسلام



Critic قال:


> *مواضيع خاصة بالقرأن :*
> 
> *اسئلة بلا اجابة :*
> 
> ...


​


----------



## jesus.my.life (11 يناير 2011)

ورينا همتك يا بطل ورد​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يناير 2011)

ربنا يشفي


----------

